# Ultegra and Velocity hub questions .....



## learlove (Jan 18, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have centaur on my steel bike but am thinking of switching to ultegra on that bike to make all my 3 road bikes (merckx, caad5, dreesens) uniform. Not that I don;t like the centaur I just prefer the ultegra, plus selling the campy and some other stuff i have laying around will pay for the ultegra.

1. My wheels on the campy bike have velocity hubs. I thought I saw a kit to convert their hubs from campy to shim. Anyone know about this kit?

2. will the new ultegra 6700 work with the older 6600?

thanks


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

1. The "kit" is probably a new freehub. Easy to replace if you can get one.

2. Yes


----------

